# Maison Kirsch - Luxembourg - May 2017



## Gromr (May 18, 2017)

This beautiful 18th century farmhouse is one of those rare gems that still survives today, Luxembourg's finest urbex offering. 


*History*

There isn't much history on this as it was vacated by the owners so long ago. 
Abandoned sometime in the 1960s, this house was owned by a well off family that made liqueur from cherries.

The previous owners must have been religious as there was many photos of Jesus hung up throughout. 
The name Kirsch comes from the brand of cherry brandy, because of all the jars of cherries.


*The Explore*

Set in a sleepy town in Luxembourg, this farmhouse barely sticks outs from its surroundings. 
We arrived late morning and quickly found our way in, managing not to raise attention from the neighboring houses.

This is one of those places where as soon as you step inside, you know you are in for a treat.

The house is a lot bigger inside than you would expect, it has 4 floors including a tall loft space.

The ceiling is very low, so low in fact that the wooden chandeliers are at head height. The decor of Kirsch is surprisingly fancy with its wooden paneling and decorated ceilings, but still seems positively antique even for pre-1960s era. 

Everything looks so perfectly preserved and untarnished by time. Looking at some old photos from reports over the years from here, its clear that items have about been moved and taken, but this hasn't really taken away from the beauty.

We spent the best part of 2 hours inside, before making our subtle exit. 

I can only hope that this wonderful place continues to be preserved and looked after by the many visitors it attracts. 


*Photos*


*Externals*




























_*Inside*_


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 18, 2017)

Oh now I do like this!
Fantastic pics Gromr!!! Love all the cobwebs, great decay too, loving that hoover shot on the tiles and the pickled fook knows wot in the jars in the cellar

This place must overlap in Belgium, it looks so big for little Luxembourg, I love it! Well deserved bit of fisheye action!


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 18, 2017)

I do love that.funny enough my mates visited this last weekend.you got some lovely pics from here


----------



## HughieD (May 19, 2017)

Two words. Absolutely mega.


----------



## RedX_unleashed (May 19, 2017)

The wooden panelling in that hallway is just great.


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 19, 2017)

That's a nice house. I like the small, nicely made table in the last picture. Nice wood paneling. Nice kids desk. All in all - nice.


----------



## Brewtal (May 19, 2017)

That is fantastic mate! Not been able to get online for a few days and Ireland isn't liking my phone much so glad to finally see these pics! Done a great job of this place man, thanks for sharing!


----------



## smiler (May 19, 2017)

Proper Job Grom, Loved it, Thanks


----------

